# Crypt. 'Silver Queen'



## saddletramp

The photo does not do this plant justice. The new leaves are starting to develop a slight rosy blush to them. The photo does not reproduce that look. I have tried to adjust the white balance but to no avail. This plant also is at pH 5.6 in organic substrate. The one in pH 7.0 in an organic/mineralized blend does not look pinkish. the leaves are larger but the plant dies not seem to be taking up nutrients in this less acidic environment.
Bill


----------



## denske

Any update on these Bill? Im trying to bring more pink out in mine, i had it planted in old used aquasoil and emersed tank water with a ph of 7.6, and it grows nice but leaves are small and lack any good color in the leaves.









Just replanted in a mixture of old aquasoil, organic potting mix, earthworm castings and some clay dirt, when i pulled it, the root system was very robust. Im hoping to get some runners that i can try submerged in my display tank soon. Anybody else growing this species?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## saddletramp

Dennis, as usual, you do so well with all your species. Nice photo.

Yes, there are others out there growing this plant. They can step forward, if they wish. I know lookingforroselines is growing them for sure.

The experience here has been that they prefer a pH above 7. That means they grow larger and faster. The interesting thing is that the one kept in an acidic medium remained much smaller but produced offsets more rapidly. Go figure??

Have been very busy here moving to a new home. So much to do. Eight large tanks of Crypts will require a few changes in the area where they will be placed. Just now getting new plumbing in for a double utility tub and separate water spigots for the DI water production and general purposes of cleaning tanks, pots, plants, etc.

Then all the new electrical outlets for heaters and lights. New racks are being installed so all tanks will be on the same level.

Should be very functional when finished. Lots of work.

I have lots of new photos to share but no time to get them into APC.

Thanks for your post. Bill


----------



## denske

Awesome Bill, cant wait to see the new setup, thanks for the compliment. Good luck in the new house bud, congrats.


----------



## MissileBear

Looks like I will be adding this one to the collection soon. 

Hoping I can split off a runner and try it both emersed and submersed.


----------



## animalmgc

so recently I was offered to by different versions(colors) of this plant being sold as crypt silverqueen pink version and crypt silver queen green version are they one in the same


----------



## bdoss1985

Ive never seen a color variance offered, but in certain lighting you do see much more pronounced pink hue in the leaves










I have seen one being offered as mini though i haven't got one yet.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Enthusiast01

Nice Crypt! Isn't it hard to grow this one submersed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdoss1985

I hear it is difficult, haven't tired a submerged yet though

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYC

Nice Crypt


----------

